# Installing Linux Mint Sarah nVidia GT6600 Drivers



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi,

I've installed the Drivers the software\driver center had but no 1080p Res. (only 1024x768, 4:3 etc) I need the terminal way step by step


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 1, 2016)

Run lsmod and make sure the module is actually loaded (it should say nvidia somewhere).


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 1, 2016)

Are the 307 drivers still compatible with current kernels and x.org versions?
I though you have to use nouveau on Courie cards.


----------

